# Job interview and urban exploration



## daimo_45 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello, 

I have a interview with an aviation company. Do I mention I went to Pyestock as a talking point as they've no doubt heard of it? The company are involved in the Kestrel plane and as luck would have it I saw one at Pyestock.

Does this show my interest for aviation or am I going to get frowned upon when they undoubtedly ask how I entered an out of use testing facility? If I mention urban exploration the first thing they'll do when I leave is type it into google, open the wiki page and discover it's a very grey area when it comes to its legality.

Your thoughts please?


----------



## krela (Jan 15, 2012)

Umm I wouldn't personally...


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm with Krela on this one...


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 15, 2012)

You don't have to say you've been in, but if it's relevant you could mention the site / history / technology?


----------



## Landsker (Jan 15, 2012)

Yea, I'd keep it to myself personally.


----------



## Ratters (Jan 15, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> You don't have to say you've been in, but if it's relevant you could mention the site / history / technology?



^^^ That I would think personally. Nothing wrong with talking ABOUT it but I wouldn't mention I've been there as has been said.


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd mention you've seen it on the net - you never no the interviewer may say " between me and you I have been in there!"


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 16, 2012)

BADDDDDD idea...


----------



## tattooed (Jan 16, 2012)

*Hmmmmmm?*

Mum's the word on this one I think!


----------



## tigger2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Keep things factual and allow your enthusiasm to show. Use your interest in exploring history and documenting it rather than urbex specifically. 

I've never come across a job interview situation where some says "between you and me, I......" - it would be very unprofessional.


----------



## Munchh (Jan 16, 2012)

daimo_45 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a interview with an aviation company. Do I mention I went to Pyestock as a talking point as they've no doubt heard of it? The company are involved in the Kestrel plane and as luck would have it I saw one at Pyestock.
> 
> ...



Mention Urban Exploration? No.

Display technical knowledge of a subject if it comes up? Yes, just don't over egg the pudding. They're unlikely to assume that you're any kind of 'Explorer' just because you show an interest in aviation equipment


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Jan 16, 2012)

tigger2 said:


> I've never come across a job interview situation where some says "between you and me, I......" - it would be very unprofessional.



Meant it half heartedly.. However nothing suprises me these days. I went for an interview once where the person half way through said "can I stop you there? Dying for a piss"


----------



## the|td4 (Jan 16, 2012)

mersonwhoopie said:


> Meant it half heartedly.. However nothing suprises me these days. I went for an interview once where the person half way through said "can I stop you there? Dying for a piss"



lol christ that'd have been a black mark 


Personally if i was interviewing you (and I interview a lot of people each year) unless the interviewer specifically mentioned the fact that he was an urbexer then I'd keep quiet. Even then I'd probably keep quiet until my foot was in the door!


----------



## cogito (Jan 16, 2012)

The only time I've heard of someone mentioning their past time to their employer, prospective or otherwise, it's turned out favourably. Seriously. Is everyone saying to keep quiet out of experience or fear?


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 16, 2012)

Get the job first, then make friends, then in the pub mention it (if you still want to).


----------



## daimo_45 (Jan 16, 2012)

It only goes and turns out the Kestrel belonged to them and they were based at that store/building before they moved!


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Jan 16, 2012)

daimo_45 said:


> It only goes and turns out the Kestrel belonged to them and they were based at that store/building before they moved!



You mentioned it then?


----------



## Seahorse (Jan 16, 2012)

I have absolutely no idea why you'd even consider bringing it up in conversation. Just... Why?


----------



## daimo_45 (Jan 16, 2012)

I never mentioned UE.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 16, 2012)

Find myself wondering why you asked us for advice when it appears you had already made your mind up anyway.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 16, 2012)

Interviewer: So we have ISO:9001 standards to uphold, how do you feel about that

daimo_45: well I went for a walk around Pyestock and didn't tell anyone how to gain entry



Most people in the general pubic still see us as a bit shady and that we trespass or break and enter, it couldn't be further from the truth but that is still the general perception.

Good luck but I would be impressed if you get a call back


----------



## daimo_45 (Jan 17, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> Interviewer: So we have ISO:9001 standards to uphold, how do you feel about that



I'm ISO/IEC:17025 accredited!


----------



## Ace5150 (Jan 17, 2012)

If I was an interviewer, I'd think it would make a refreshing change from the usual intrests of 'Golf, DIY and watching sports'


----------



## magmo (Jan 17, 2012)

I went for a job interview with the police.

They asked if I had been there before. I said Yes but the window was smaller and it had bars on... It made them laugh but I didnt get the job.


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 16, 2012)

yea bring up urbex to someone who isnt into it and theyl probally look at you funny, call u a freak and tell the bouncer to kick u out..... ....... to much to drink on a night out after West Park asylum, hot girl.. you get the picture.


----------

